# Christmas came early



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Man I love it once you guys up north freeze up. It sends all those birds south to me. The best part (and I know the mallard purest will cringe) not one mallard shot today









]









It would of been a perfect limit but the dam hen wig got in the way of the drake at first light:mrgreen:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice red hots!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Ooohhhh Buddy... Im drooling over them cinnies!!! yup! Im going to have to come down your way and "bumb" a long with your for a hunt. here comes the self invite!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Spoonie!:shock:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What is THAT all the way on the left? -O,-


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

king eider said:


> Ooohhhh Buddy... Im drooling over them cinnies!!! yup! Im going to have to come down your way and "bumb" a long with your for a hunt. here comes the self invite!


Be here at 3:30 Tuesday morning and we'll try for some


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> What is THAT all the way on the left? -O,-


He was a happy duck when he came into the blocks but I don't think he's so happy now:shock:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> What is THAT all the way on the left? -O,-


It looks like hamernhonkers can avoid the mallards, but still can't avoid greenheads.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

hamernhonkers said:


> He was a happy duck when he came into the blocks but I don't think he's so happy now:shock:


Go sit in the corner for shootin a smiley. Bad no no !


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Wow, that is a couple of beautiful Cinnys. One that looks like that has been on my list for lots of years. I've already got a spot pick out for him on my wall. Hopefully they stick around for month when I can get after them. Good to see the hunting start to pick up.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

very nice on the cinn. drake went south yesterday and did real good


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice shooting there.


----------

